# magnolia is in labor!!! *edit for question*



## crystal_ds (Mar 3, 2009)

her water (i guess) broke about 20 minutes ago...about 3am here. sorta reddish brown watery stuff followed by some clear. sorry if tmi  no contractions that i can see but i'm watching and waiting. if it goes too long i'll call the emergency vet. i didn't even know that would happen before kittens came! i at least expected contractions first. will update with anymore news or new kitten births  when is it safe to take pics of newborns? is it normal to not have any contractions?

*she snuck out of the closet and crawled up under my bed, i got her out and put her back as under my bed is not safe or okay! will she have the kittens there even though she obviously wants to be under the bed or will she hold it off? i don't want to do anything that will cause her to postpone labor as the water has already come but it's just not safe under there. i read that it can be anywhere from 4-12 hours after water before labor, does that sound right?


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Hi Crystal, how is it going? The discharge before labor starts is very common (its called the mucous plug). 

That is about the extent of my cat labor knowledge, but I know with humans that you have, in general, about 24 hours from the time the water breaks and delivery before you have to start to worry about infection. If she hasn't started to deliver by the time the vet opens I would call them just to be sure. Of course if she seems to be in distress then the ER it is.

Fingers crossed for an easy birth.


----------



## lilyb (Dec 21, 2008)

Sorry - I have no answers, but thought I'd post to bump - hopefully someone else can help!

Good luck with the birth!!


----------



## crystal_ds (Mar 3, 2009)

all is well thanks. we have 3 kittens so far


----------

